# R.I.P my first millipede, goodbye Bandele.



## CopiousCoffee (Apr 4, 2018)

Just found out my little buddy died today (my first invert). I went on holiday and left my pede with the local reptile shop for boarding. 

When I went to take him to the shop before I left he was a little paler than usual and had been spending more time in his cave. They said they'll keep an eye on him to make sure he's okay whilst I'm gone. Left him with some cucumber to keep him happy whilst I was gone.

I return a week later to pay and collect him. They go to take him out and noticed he had only eaten some of the cucumber and was coiled motionless. He had passed. The guy at the desk was sorry and didn't charge me. Since he had never shedded in my care and was considerably large he suspected old age.

His diet, calcium, humidity, substrate and heat levels were all fine. But I still feel like I must have done something wrong. I only had him for a year.

Never thought I'd be mourning a millipede, his springtail buddies will miss him


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

CopiousCoffee said:


> Just found out my little buddy died today (my first invert). I went on holiday and left my pede with the local reptile shop for boarding.
> 
> When I went to take him to the shop before I left he was a little paler than usual and had been spending more time in his cave. They said they'll keep an eye on him to make sure he's okay whilst I'm gone. Left him with some cucumber to keep him happy whilst I was gone.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss! :gasp:

We had a Scorpion do the same last week after only 6 months and suspect it was age that played a factor in the end as the seller suspected him to be an adult male already so he could have lived a good 5/7 years overall.


----------

